# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  ارسال اس ام اس فارسی

## vahid_d_0101

:متعجب: من با دستورات AT میتونم راحت اس ام اس بفرستم و بگیرم ولی هنوز نتونستم اس ام اس فارسی رو ارسال کنم تمام تاپیک های این بخش هم خوندم ولی هنوز مشکلم رفع نشده و و قتی اس ام اس به صورت PDU میشه و برای کسی میفرستم اونجا به صورت شکل های عجیب هستند یه سوال دیگه میشه کاری کرد که وقتی اس ام اس می فرستیم به جای شماره تلفن نام کسی باشه :متعجب:  
با تشکر

----------


## noorsoft

احتمالا اون گوشی که شما براش اس ام اس میفرستید فارسی نیست 
باید گوشی شما فونت فارسی یا عربی داشته باشه تا پیامهای فارسی را نشون بده

----------


## vahid_d_0101

می فرستم برای خودم 
در ضمن برای هر گوشی که میفرستم همین مشکل رو دارم

----------


## noorsoft

نمونه Pdu را اینجا بزار تا بررسی کنیم

----------


## vahid_d_0101

این نمونه هست گمون کنم از خود سایت گرفتم

----------


## vahid_d_0101

تونستید بفهمید مشکل سورس بالا چیه

----------


## reza6384

سلام آقا وحید، من روی سیستم خودم VB6 رو ندارم ، لطفا Source ات رو به صورت Text اینجا بذار. من یه Sample کوچیک فارسی برات اینجا می ذارم، با Hyper Terminal  تست کن :


AT+CMGF=0
+CMGF: 0
OK
AT+CMGS=88
> 0031000B819021214365F70008FF4A0633064406270645002E  0020062706CC06460020067E06CC
06270645002006280631062706CC0020062A0633062A002006  2706310633062706440020064506CC
002006340648062F002E
+CMGS: 168
OK
 
متن پیام :
سلام. این پیام برای تست ارسال می شود.
گیرنده :
09121234567
نوع شماره گیرنده : Local (81)

----------


## noorsoft

شما فقط PDU تون را هم میزاشتین کافی بود البته سورسهای زیادی آپلود شده که همه تست شده هستند و جواب میدن میتونین از اونها هم استفاده کنید

کد اصلاح شد چک کنید باید مشکلتون حل شده باشه

----------


## vahid_d_0101

عجیبه از وقتی که سورسی را که شما گذاشتید استفاده کردم اون سورس خودم هم فارسی درست میفرسته ولی قبل از این که سورس شمارو باز کنم برنامه خودم اصلا فارسی نمیفرستید
بازم تشکر

----------


## Sahand87

سلام
دوستان من با این برنامه *اس ام اس فارسی* هر کاری کردم موفق نشدم میشه  مراحل انجام کار را راهنمایی بکنید  . مثلا *PDU Deliver* چکار می کنه یا کلید *to pdu* چه عملی انجام میشه .

سپاسگزارم

----------


## Abediprg

با سلام
در صورت امکان سورس ارسال SMS  از طریق مودم GSM را برایم ایمیل کنید  ایمیل :   ns_abedi@yahoo.com
با تشکر
عابدی

----------

